# Game 51: San Antonio (40-11) at Philadelphia (24-26)



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Despite having their nine-game winning streak snapped in their last game, the San Antonio Spurs will be finishing out another extremely successful Rodeo Road Trip when they take on the Philadelphia 76ers. 

Philadelphia suffered its third straight loss and fifth in six games Sunday, 107-97 at Washington. Allen Iverson had 33 points and Chris Webber added 24, but the 76ers were outscored 32-19 in the third quarter. Iverson scored only two points in the period. 

"In the third quarter, everything went wrong," he said. "You have to approach both halves the same way and we are not doing it. I don't know how, but I know that it has to be done. I know if we get frustrated and start turning on each other that it is only going to get worse. Like always, you just have to find out what character you have on the team." 

Philadelphia will be trying to avoid tying the team's longest losing streak of the season. The Sixers dropped four in a row from Nov. 30-Dec. 7. 

The 76ers have dropped the last three meetings with the Spurs. Iverson is averaging 29.4 points in 16 games against San Antonio, and had 37 when the teams last met in December.



Well guys....this doesn't look good for us....BUT YOU GUYS KNOW ME......I'M GOING FOR THE UPSET...lol :cheers: :cheers: :banana: :banana:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Kevin Ollie gettin the start over johny S. Interesting. Ai's and webber lookin off. Iggy playin GREAT. 10-8 sixers.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

We were shooting like 33% from the feild and were down by 11. AI was 3-11. All of a sudden he just turned it on scoring 3 driving layups in a row. On ther other end we were swiping at every pass and pokin the ball in the defenders hands creating like 3 or 4 turnovers that led to fast breaks and easy buckets/trips to the line. We ended the half up 43-41.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I jus got home and we were down 4 in the 4th

We will win this game


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

An amazingly low scoring game, I wish I could watch this and see whether its the spurs being off or the sixers being on. Here's hoping for the latter. Tied 68 right now, hopefully they can pull this off.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> An amazingly low scoring game, I wish I could watch this and see whether its the spurs being off or the sixers being on. Here's hoping for the latter. Tied 68 right now, hopefully they can pull this off.


Well the Spurs are def not off from what ive watched they just made a bunch of threes we are down 7 after a 11-4 run


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow, just got in and was surprised to see the starting lineup as:

Iverson (G)
Ollie (G)
Iggy (F)
Webber (F)
Dalambert (C)

How we looking?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Spurs pulling away at 79-72


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

sliccat said:


> An amazingly low scoring game, I wish I could watch this and see whether its the spurs being off or the sixers being on. Here's hoping for the latter. Tied 68 right now, hopefully they can pull this off.


Good D

Ai and1...chance to make it 3


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Iverson And 1 

5th foul on Bowen

FT good down 3


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Dammit i take it back....bad D timmy with an and1 on the other end..it was ugly as all hell


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

AI 2 AI Connection hook back up

Back down 3


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Dammit i take it back....bad D timmy with an and1 on the other end..it was ugly as all hell


yah cuz Webber just let him go by

Even Sammy said what you doing?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> AI 2 AI Connection hook back up
> 
> Back down 3



You shoulda seen how IGGY was playin in the 1st he entered the game Possesed...1st play was a monster dunk.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> You shoulda seen how IGGY was playin in the 1st he entered the game Possesed...1st play was a monster dunk.


Ill hafta catch the highlights later


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Lol he dunked it so hard the Spurs called a timeout after the first play.. :banana:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice Strip by Cwebb

Timmaaaaaaaaaaaaay gets frustrated and fouls him

Webber misses the first makes the second Down 2


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

God Dammit Salmons!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> God Dammit Salmons!


My thoughts exactly

I am amazed at the job Chris is doing on Tim at the other end


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Webber misses the god damn tieing freethrow 

Then Sammy says Manu get the F out my lane!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> My thoughts exactly
> 
> I am amazed at the job Chris is doing on Tim at the other end


So Chris can play some D when he wants to.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> My thoughts exactly
> 
> I am amazed at the job Chris is doing on Tim at the other end



Yeah he's doing pretty well...getting alot of strips and what not...he's gettin dominated on the boards though. On O tonight I've wanted to kill myself with the way he's shooting.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Webber just ****ed up big time he ran over to help sammy on Muhammad and left Duncan wide open under the basket 

Why the **** does he need to help Sammy that kind **** really pisses me off


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Webber just ****ed up big time he ran over to help sammy on Muhammad and left Duncan wide open under the basket
> 
> Why the **** does he need to help Sammy that kind **** really pisses me off


Hahah cause its REALLY important to Double Mohammud when your gaurding duncan. Doh'!

Webber on the line hits 2... down by 1 with 40 tics left.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

****ing Finley jumpshot puts them up 3...27 secs left. We gotta come up big out of the timeout. Do we go for the quick score and foul or go for the tie with a korver 3?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

**** Chris Webber this game....seriously I dont know why he's even touchin the ball on O..GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

God I hate Webbers Decisions


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> God I hate Webbers Decisions


2 Missed FTs at the end of the game

Leaving Duncan wideopen to double team Muhammad w/ Sammy Gaurding Him

Dribbling off his foot when he shouldnt of been driving in the first place


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

What a 3 by Korver only down 1 now 

To bad we have no timeouts left and we only got 7 seconds left


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Korver is so damn good from behind the arc...Clutch 3..down one with 7 secs..spurs inbounding we gotta foul fast then run the floor fast b/c we have no timeouts.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1iggy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

IGGYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

:banana :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

ok need to calm down please dont let them get a shot in this second


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Sammy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhh my lordddddddddd


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

What did Iggy do? I see the score is now tied?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

damn i say wasnt good


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Overtime Unbelieveable


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> What did Iggy do? I see the score is now tied?


Webber went for the three and the win and Iggy got the rebound and put back for the tie


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Webber missed the Game winner by taking a really stupid 3....Iggy caught it and threw it back in to tie with 1.1 secs left...its overtime.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

If Webber shoots one more ****ing time I'm goin to break something....Stick to D *******! Never thought I'd say that..EVER


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Damn! I wish I could see this game.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Iggy is everywhere damn great game


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Webber missed the Game winner by taking a really stupid 3
> 
> 
> > Im glad someone else thought it was stupid i mean if it was korver id understand
> ...


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Damn! I wish I could see this game.



League Pass...get it! Worth every penny.

Sixers up 3.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Great D by 76ers


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey guys....I know Beez is going crazy at the Wachovia....Hell I'm at home and can barely sit on the couch....lol :banana: :banana: We can pull this out :banana: :banana:


This game is why I'm a Sixer fan...damn if we're mediocore....Hell We are exciting azz hell......And on any given night we can play with anyone......GO PHILLY


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Brooklyn said:


> Great D by 76ers


Correct. Sixers are playin so well on D it just makes the fact that they don't try in other games so apparent.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> If Webber shoots one more ****ing time I'm goin to break something....Stick to D *******! Never thought I'd say that..EVER


I have come to the conclusion that webber cant shoot at the end of games it seems he always gets his shots early and then cant make a damn thing at the end of the game if anyone can think of a game hes made shots in the 4th let me know cuz im really tryin to think of one


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Iverson hits the jumper 

Sixers go up 5!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

eat that *****es...

Im not a 76ers or a spurs hater, only a Manu HATER


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that webber cant shoot at the end of games it seems he always gets his shots early and then cant make a damn thing at the end of the game if anyone can think of a game hes made shots in the 4th let me know cuz im really tryin to think of one


He had a Game winning 3 one game. And that time we played Orl he played great in OT.

His jumper has been way short the last few games.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

lol who didnt see that foul coming when Sammy started charging out there


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

HAHAHA Manu missing


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> lol who didnt see that foul coming when Sammy started charging out there


It reminded me of a Randy Savage elbow drop LOL. Iggy shouldnt have taken that quick shot off the board. Timmy on the line tryin to bring em within 2.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Everybodys here for this game the server just went busy :biggrin: 

Sixers up 3 

ONE MINUTE REMAININGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

GAME over


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Please hit these free throws Iggy


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Iggy makes it 4 on 1 of 2 from the strip. 47 secs left spurs ball.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Iggy shouldnt have taken that quick shot off the board.


Yah was a total mental Mistake

Iggy makes 1 misses 1

Sixers up 4 

40-some seconds left


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn Server went down again 

We can not afford to miss these FTs that will be coming up


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

:banana: Sixers WIN :banana: Sixers WIN :banana:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> :banana: Sixers WIN :banana: Sixers WIN :banana:



I Called the upset...:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

What a good game. Player of the game.....hmmm AI carried the team on O and made everything happen...Korver's 3 was so very big..but Iggy is the reason we went to OT? Tough call this time.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yesssssssss!!!! GO SIXERS! What a win for us, this has to improve confidence. Sounds like Iggy had a fantastic game, albeit with a few mistakes, but who doesn't make those.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> What a good game. Player of the game.....hmmm AI carried the team on O and made everything happen...Korver's 3 was so very big..but Iggy is the reason we went to OT? Tough call this time.



I like Iggys game tonight....He was in all the right spots....and was playing like a BEAST


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> I Called the upset...:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers:





Route I-76 said:


> I jus got home and we were down 4 in the 4th
> 
> We will win this game


Me 2 my brotha me 2 :cheers: 

BTW props on makin the game thread man


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I knew we'd win


Go Sixers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jizzy said:


> I knew we'd win
> 
> 
> Go Sixers!!!!!!!!!


We, huh?

Great win here, but it doesn't matter. I've lost all faith in the sixers building off good wins in their past 3 seasons, it never happens. They need to start winning more of their easy and moderatly hard wins first. Games like these look good, but they're too hard and rare. It's the Bucks and Bobcats losses that really break a team, even though this did come at a good time.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that webber cant shoot at the end of games it seems he always gets his shots early and then cant make a damn thing at the end of the game if anyone can think of a game hes made shots in the 4th let me know cuz im really tryin to think of one


You don't remember that time when he was on fire when he made all those 4th qt shots for the Kings...


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I knew we'd win
> 
> 
> Go Sixers!!!!!!!!!



If your gonna convert to Sixers from the Nets at least change your avatar man.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> You don't remember that time when he was on fire when he made all those 4th qt shots for the Kings...


I meant for us honestly i could care less what he did when played for the Kings

But Red was right there were a few games after he pointed out i remember but all the games hes off down the stretch has made me forget


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> We, huh?
> 
> Great win here, but it doesn't matter. I've lost all faith in the sixers building off good wins in their past 3 seasons, it never happens. They need to start winning more of their easy and moderatly hard wins first. Games like these look good, but they're too hard and rare. It's the Bucks and Bobcats losses that really break a team, even though this did come at a good time.


dont give up rumor has it that we are trying to get a certain player that could make a pretty big impact but the source wont give up the name (he says it could affect our chances of getting this player and doesnt want to get his insider in trouble so he is waiting til they know for sure its going to happen be4 opening his mouth) this source has been pretty reliable when he says more I will update

But as for now this is what he has said....
Hes a Starter
Pretty good defender 
Makes a pretty good amount of Cash
Saying what team he is coming from would make it to easy to guess

I know this is pretty stupid and sounds like a game but that basically sums up everything the dudes said in the past couple days and he is waiting for his "boy" to give him the word that its ok to say something

Normaly i would just ignore something like this but this guy has been more then reliable in the past and been right on a lot of our past trades so take it for what its worth and if i hear anything else ya'll will hear


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> dont give up rumor has it that we are trying to get a certain player that could make a pretty big impact but the source wont give up the name (he says it could affect our chances of getting this player and doesnt want to get his insider in trouble so he is waiting til they know for sure its going to happen be4 opening his mouth) this source has been pretty reliable when he says more I will update
> 
> But as for now this is what he has said....
> Hes a Starter
> ...



U said enough to get a smile on my face......... :biggrin:


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> dont give up rumor has it that we are trying to get a certain player that could make a pretty big impact but the source wont give up the name (he says it could affect our chances of getting this player and doesnt want to get his insider in trouble so he is waiting til they know for sure its going to happen be4 opening his mouth) this source has been pretty reliable when he says more I will update
> 
> But as for now this is what he has said....
> Hes a Starter
> ...


Abdur-Rahim, Lenard, Jaric, Jim Jackson.... Kevin Garnett?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

When you said "his boy" it made me think the source was mikey kornheiser from PTI. But he's not exactly an inside basketball source so I guess it prolly wouldnt be him. whens the deadline anyways..is it the 18th or the 23rd?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

23rd, and I know where this Rumor came from....No It's not from PTI, and I will not tell, just for the sake of not telling, but I don't buy **** of it, we have nothing to sell, the NOK thought the maxinum offer, for a 14.5 Million dollar contract, is 2 draft picks! They weren't even supposed to be in the same year! (06' 07' respectivefully) Are we trading AI? Hell no, BK's still caught in the dillusion, that it's 2001, and he can put people in the seats, Honestly I'd like the 76ers franchise to win B-ball games, and re-establish pride. That's what I want. 

Are we trading Andre Iguodala? We had better hope not, this guy is A Natural Small Forward, he could give us everything, listed in that Damned rumor, if Iggy goes, It had better be for Sacramento's Ron Artest. No I'm serious, that's just about all I'd give up for Iggy, They may even have to give me an 08' second to make it offically good to me hell!

Are we trading Sammy Dalembert? Not as long as Stephen '***** ***' Hunter is the starter!

BK'S A RETARD AND I DON'T WANT TO SEE THE DEADLINE!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

The deal is dead


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> 23rd, and I know where this Rumor came from....No It's not from PTI, and I will not tell, just for the sake of not telling, but I don't buy **** of it, we have nothing to sell, the NOK thought the maxinum offer, for a 14.5 Million dollar contract, is 2 draft picks! They weren't even supposed to be in the same year! (06' 07' respectivefully) Are we trading AI? Hell no, BK's still caught in the dillusion, that it's 2001, and he can put people in the seats, Honestly I'd like the 76ers franchise to win B-ball games, and re-establish pride. That's what I want.
> 
> Are we trading Andre Iguodala? We had better hope not, this guy is A Natural Small Forward, he could give us everything, listed in that Damned rumor, if Iggy goes, It had better be for Sacramento's Ron Artest. No I'm serious, that's just about all I'd give up for Iggy, They may even have to give me an 08' second to make it offically good to me hell!
> 
> ...


BTW it had nothing to do with what you think we did or did not have to sell we didnt act quick enough is apparently what happend


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> The deal is dead




Now that its dead can you give us the info of what was suppose to or rumoured to be going down


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

DieSlow69 said:


> Now that its dead can you give us the info of what was suppose to or rumoured to be going down


Seconded, I can't find anything about it anywhere so it must have been kept secret well.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> I meant for us honestly i could care less what he did when played for the Kings


I was trying to be sarcastic. I realize sarcasm is hard to show online.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> Now that its dead can you give us the info of what was suppose to or rumoured to be going down


I still dont have a name yet but will give it as soon as he says who it was


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> Now that its dead can you give us the info of what was suppose to or rumoured to be going down


He finally said what it was and this was it.....

and the payoff: 

In response to David Aldridge's report of BK telling Allen there were no 
plans to trade him, hear this. The player I was alluding to last week 
was Corey Maggette, who along with Chris Wilcox was slated to come for 
AI. Billy was actually bothered that Elgin Baylor wouldn't return his 
call which now is explained by the Clippers turning to Wilcox for 
Radmanovic. 

all i can say is *Thank god* it didnt happen :banana:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:



> He finally said what it was and this was it.....
> 
> and the payoff:
> 
> ...



Sounds like total bull**** to me. Not refering to you Route but to the trade itself. No way they give up AI for that.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Sounds like total bull**** to me. Not refering to you Route but to the trade itself. No way they give up AI for that.


yup same here but to me any trade involving AI would be bull**** :biggrin: 

I was all pumped when this guy said there was a chance of a trade boy would of ive been heated if it actually went down


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> yup same here but to me any trade involving AI would be bull**** :biggrin:
> 
> I was all pumped when this guy said there was a chance of a trade boy would of ive been heated if it actually went down




Hey everyone...Just got back from down south (Alabama)....Havent been here for awhile....Them folks down there don't believe in computers :biggrin: .....But anyway....Hell Yeah I'm glad that snit didn't go down......I would have lost my f'ning mind


----------

